# Zeitdiagramm Einschaltverzögerung



## Apollo123 (12 Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe eine Aufgabe wie unten im Bild zu sehen. 



Aus diesen verschiedenen FUP´s soll ich Zeitdiagramme erstellen. 
Mit dem ersten Teil, also b0 und b1 habe ich keine Probleme. Jedoch weiß ich nicht wie ich mit der zweiten Schaltung vorgehen soll. Denn wie soll ich bei TON_1 den Eingang für den IN = 1 herausfinden wenn der Eingang auch gleichzeitig der Ausgang ist. Ich würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen!


----------



## Gleichstromer (12 Juli 2022)

Zu Beginn sind beide Timer-Ausgänge = NULL. Das Eingangssignal für TON_1 ist das negierte Ausgangsignal von TON_0. Das ist erstmal alles an Hilfe .


----------



## Apollo123 (12 Juli 2022)

Also ist TON_0 im ersten Durchlauf null, also ist TON_1 = 1 für t>4s? 
Und dann muss ich mit damit den Eingang von TON_0 bilden, der dann also eins für t>4s ist bzw. 0 für t>4s und 1 für t<4s als Eingang von TON_1?


----------



## escride1 (12 Juli 2022)

Apollo123 schrieb:


> Und dann muss ich mit damit den Eingang von TON_0 bilden, der dann also eins für t>4s ist bzw. 0 für t>4s und 1 für t<4s als Eingang von TON_1?


verwirrend, oder?

Im ersten Durchlauf ist Ton_0.IN = false und Ton_1.IN=true wegen der Negierung, das hast Du erkannt.
Also zählt ab dem ersten Durchlauf Ton_1 für seine eingestellte Zeit: t#4s.
Danach ist Ton_1.Q auf true, also auch b2.

Was passiert nun mit Ton_0?
Geh schrittweise vor, versuch es nicht in einen Satz zu packen.


----------



## Apollo123 (12 Juli 2022)

Also ich habe es jetzt mal aufgezeichnet. Ich glaube der erste und zweite Durchlauf müssten passen, jedoch habe ich Schwierigkeiten mit dem 3. Durchlauf. Theoretisch wäre TON_0 im dritten Durchlauf für alle t = False oder nicht? Denn TON_1 ist ja im zweiten Durchlauf eins für t zwischen 4 und 10 Sekunden. Wenn man diesen Eingang dann an TON_0 anlegt mit einer Einschaltverzögerung dann verschiebt man ja bis t = 10s wo TON_0 schon wieder null wird.


----------



## escride1 (12 Juli 2022)

Du versuchst die Durchläufe untereinander darzustellen, das ist nicht gut. Die kommen hintereinander in einer Zeitachse, macht es übersichtlicher, das da verursacht Kopppiene.

Also einmal hintereinander zeichnen in 2 Achsen: Ton_0 und Ton_1
Anschließend einmal überlegen wofür man das brauchen könnte.


----------



## Apollo123 (12 Juli 2022)

Ich habe die Zeitverläufe mal hintereinander im Zeitdiagramm dargestellt. Aber wahrscheinlich hast du das nicht so gemeint oder ?


----------



## escride1 (12 Juli 2022)

Nein, nicht wirklich.
Man starte die Zeit links bei 0s und habe am rechten Rand z.B. 30s
Dann, wie Du bereits dargestellt hast, Ton_0 und Ton_1 als jeweils eigene Zeitlinie.
Und nun wird von links nach rechts zum Zeitpunkt true/false immer oben/unten gewechselt.
Sähe dann in etwa so aus (nur als Beispiel):

Ton_0: ____________________|¯¯¯¯¯|_________________________|¯¯¯¯¯|_____
Ton_1: ____|¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯|_____________________|¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯|_________________
Ton_2:______________|¯¯¯¯¯¯|________________________|¯¯¯¯¯¯|______

Wichtig ist, das die Zit für beide gleich beginnt. Also kann ich immer von oben nach unten sehen zu welchem Zeitpunkt wer wie geschaltet ist.
Sollte sich etwas wiederholen, so wird der Cut gemacht, aber erst wenn sich alle wiederholen.
Also die Zeit die vergeht wird dargestellt, da kann Ton_1 nicht über- oder hintereinander in 3D gezeichnet werden sondern sie verläuft von links nach rechts.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir das übermitteln was ich meine


----------



## Apollo123 (12 Juli 2022)

Achso ja, das weiß ich das man das so macht. 
Jedoch verstehe ich nicht wie man darauf kommt, also die Schritte wie man auf das das Zeitdiagramm kommt. 




Das ist das Zeitdiagramm das am Ende rauskommen soll, jedoch bin ich überfragt wie man auf das Diagramm von b2 kommt. 
War der Ansatz bezüglich das man mehrere Male durchläuft richtig, oder läuft man nur einmal durch und kommt auf das Zeitdiagramm. Und wenn ja wie ?


----------



## escride1 (12 Juli 2022)

b2 ist doch eigentlich eindeutig.
2 Kästchen = 4s low
3 Kästchen = 6s high



Wenn über Ton_1 (=b2) Ton_0 gezeichnet wird, dann sollte sich ergeben warum das so ist.

Mehrmals durchlaufen ist nicht unbedingt nötig, es sei denn es wird zu kurz um es zu erkennen, dann kann man ruhig 1-2 Male mehr durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## Apollo123 (12 Juli 2022)

Ich habe es glaube ich verstanden, vielen Dank für die Geduld und die Hilfe!!


----------

